#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Буддистская психология" Кэролайн Брейзиер

## Tiop

Издательство "Астрель" выпустило в этом году перевод с английского. Интересно, кто-нибудь читал ? Что думаете ? Особенно интересно мнение тэравадинов, работа преимущественно ориентирована на Канон.

----------


## Ассаджи

Я прочитал отрывок из книги
http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductE...CatNumber=4800

и статью
http://buddhistpsychology.blogspot.c...ikaya-149.html

На мой взгляд, слишком много необоснованных домыслов и наточностей.

Например, она пишет: "one is infatuated (entranced, samjna)", хотя в оригинале "saarajjati".

http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...yatanika-p.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn149.html

Про размышления о "рупе" я вообще молчу.

----------


## Arseniy

Кстати, про эту книжку. Ее читал, в целом понравилось, потому что это был первая и почти последняя книжка про буддизм. Немало умных мыслей, перефразировок Гаутамы Будды, личных измышлений.
Читать нужно новичкам, как я, но при этом оставатся критическим и не воспринимать как высшую истину.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.03.2012)

----------


## Echo

Читал, очень понравилось.  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (19.03.2012)

----------


## Антон Николаев

Листал (в оригинале), не понравилось.  :Frown:

----------


## Шавырин

"Буддийская"Психо(душа)Логия(пишу)"" прикольно!

----------


## Arseniy

> Листал (в оригинале), не понравилось.


интересно было бы услышать, в чем вы с книгой не согласны?

----------


## Omu

Пользуясь случаем, спешу порекомендовать братьям буддистам "Ментальные ловушки" Куклы. Философия психологии, очень просто и доступно. Ни одного древнего "непереводимого" слова, современный текст, но такое ощущение, будто это Далай-Лама написал о помрачениях и просветлении.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> интересно было бы услышать, в чем вы с книгой не согласны?


Вообще-то уже высказался Ассаджи, а когда Ассаджи что-то сказал, нам остается только соглашаться.  :Smilie:  

А конкретно, мне вчера представился случай снова просмотреть эту книгу, и мне показалось, что психологические примеры у нее неправомерно упрощенные (например, что два человека, зайдя в один и тот же дом, запомнят разные детали обставновки). Соответственно, автор и абхидхамму усекает так, чтобы буддийская философия в точности объясняла эти примитивные психологические примеры. Тогда у нее получается то, что ей было нужно: полное соответствие буддизма и практической психологии. Но нужно ли это нам?

----------


## Echo

> Про размышления о "рупе" я вообще молчу.


А не могли бы вы все-таки не сдержаться и рассказать, что там не так?  :Smilie: 
Можно на вашем форуме.

----------


## Ассаджи

> А не могли бы вы все-таки не сдержаться и рассказать, что там не так? 
> Можно на вашем форуме.


Хорошо. Я не сдержался и написал о том, что такое "рупа":

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,552.new.html#new

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

хорошая книга,жаль в мягком переплете..

----------

